# Egg laying Angel



## Matthew A. (Nov 21, 2008)

I have two calico angels I've had for about 9 months or so. I bought both when they were about the size of a U.S. 50 cent piece and keep them in a 25 gallon tank with a variety of 4 species of charcerins and 2 cori's for a tank total of 11 fish. Recently, the smaller of the two angels has begun laying about 200 to 300 eggs on one of the lift tubes. Both angels become defensive of "their half" of the tank from the other tank mates. I am not certain but I don't believe the eggs being fertilized by the other angel. I say this because right about the time the eggs begin to "sluff off" or become detached from the lift tube, about 3 days after being layedl, the "mother" angel begins eating the eggs. This has been going on about every week and half to two weeks for nearly 3 months now. The other tank mates tend to keep to the far side of the tank opposite the angels and have become extremely timid. (all except the 2 cori's, being albino cori's I think they're blind) My question is: Is there a time period in which the angels will finally stop laying eggs or is this going to continue until who knows how long? The only reason I object is the other tank mates are for the most part "nervous as heck". Stressed fish mean weakened immune systems, weakened immune systems tend to lead to sick or dying fish.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

No way to know how long she will continue to lay eggs, are the eggs turning white within 24 hours of being laid??


----------



## pikelnpnut (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi, I have two angels that used to lay eggs every 1 1/2 weeks to 2 weeks also. I happened to put that African hard wood in my tank that you find in stores sometimes, and my fish stopped laying. Wierd. After some time I took the wood out due to the tanins coloring the water and after several months my angels began laying again. Can't say for sure the wood made the difference, but it sure seemed to have an effect on my fish.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine lay on mopani mostly.


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

could you please post a photograph ? i am not an expert but trying to understand.


----------



## Andystar351 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a little experience with angels, all be it a long time ago now.
Male and female seem to know viable eggs from non fertilized ones and will canibalize whole clutches as soon as they know they will not produce young, as long as the tank conditions remain constant they will continue to produce clutches of eggs untill they are successful (they then spend time looking after the young instead of putting energy into producing more eggs. The first question is why the eggs are not being fertilised and therefore causing a panicky set of tank-mates?. My best guess is that both angels are female, i had exactly the same problem about 8 years ago, one of the pair even trying to mimic the male to fertilise the eggs, untill one day i noticed both of them laying into different parts of the tank.
If you really cant get to the bottom of the situation and calm the tank down by either rearing a successful brood or removing one of the angels, try some enzyme stress-coat added to tank water to help the rest of your fish to cope with the angst.
Hope this helps


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*My friend breeds angels as her hobby. She has over 600-700 fry of all sizes spread out in 15 tanks. She uses a white tile for the angels to breed on. I believe it is 12"x3" tile that she leans against the side of the tank for easier egg laying. The tile is supposed to mimic the amazon sword in the wild that angels lay eggs on or so she says. The angels will pick at the slate to clean it, then lay eggs and protect them. Some are new parents and will eat the eggs, but over time they will become better parents. They also sometimes eat eggs if they are dead eggs. Its good to have other fish in the tank with them because they learn to fend off the eggs. Lights should be also be on 24/7 during this time to keep the fish such as cories and plecos from eating the eggs and wrigglers. 

A 25g tank is awfully small for 11 fish especially the angels. I suggest you move the other fish to a separate tank and leave the angels in there for now. Once the eggs become wrigglers then to fry, then separate the fry and upgrade the main tank.*


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I can say as an angel breeder, they dont care what they lay on as long as its clean.

Mine have layed on glass,sword leaves,crypt leaves, mag floats, filters,heaters they really dont care as long as its clean.
even my discus dont care as long as its a clean surface.
My half wilds layed eggs again today, there are over 200 eggs, I already have the tank set up for when they freeswim but 15 tanks is not too far off for me, i am using 40 talls though for grow out the height helps ALOT in fin development, I got 4 week old fry that are over 1.5" from fin to fin.


----------

